# The Goblin Market--Now with bonus content and STILL just $.99!



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey everyone! My book, The Goblin Market, just went live on Amazon, but the description has yet to appear. I wanted to share the link with you, and offer a brief description.

Beyond the Goblin Market lies the remains of a lost and broken kingdom divided by war. The war has been over for centuries, but the kingdoms still stand apart, overrun by a creeping goblin darkness known as the Darknjan Wald. It has been written that only one holds the power to destroy that darkness and reunite the two kingdoms, but she has no memory of her former life. Drawn Underground after her sister is poisoned by goblins, Meredith Drexler discovers early in her journey that every moment of her life has been a lie, and her connection to the faerie world runs deeper than the quest at hand.

If you love dark fantasy, venture into the Goblin Market, but don't... I say DON'T... partake of the fruit!

Originally offered as a free podcast novel, The Goblin Market is now available for the Kindle for just $.99. 
The Goblin Market. It's also available in the UK for just £0.71!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I finally got my eBook, The Goblin Market, up on Amazon and Smashwords, and while wracking my brain for promotional ideas to help drive sales in its first weekend out there, I came up with a nifty idea.

I'm trying to sell 50 copies this weekend. I've already sold 21, so I only need 29 more sales between Amazon and Smashwords by Sunday night at 11:59 p.m. ET to reach my goal. I love eBooks, but a lot of people I know also love print books. I decided that if I sell 50 eBooks this weekend, I'm going to give away 5 limited print editions of The Goblin Market. All you have to do is email me your purchase receipt from Amazon or Smashwords and you're automatically entered into the drawing to win a print edition.

If you're interested in helping me out by either buying a copy yourself, or spreading the word please check out the full details on my site: The Goblin Market Print Edition Weekend Giveaway!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jenny, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

The Goblin Market now has 4 five-star reviews over on Amazon. Fantasy, adventure, intrigue and delicious evil, and all for just $2.99.


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

Jennybeanses said:


> The Goblin Market now has 4 five-star reviews over on Amazon. Fantasy, adventure, intrigue and delicious evil, and all for just $2.99.


w00t! That's great. I love 5-star reviews.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I spent one of the coolest years of my life living Pittsburgh, so in honor of the Steelers' trip to the Super Bowl, I'm offering The Goblin Market for just $.99 today only on Smashwords!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a note that in honor of my wedding on Monday afternoon, I dropped the price of The Goblin Market on both Amazon and Smashwords to just $.99 all weekend long!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Enjoy the weeding.  Bought and look forward to reading it.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

If you love fantastic worlds and creatures, adventure and romance, darkness and despair... enter The Goblin Market!

The Goblin market $.99 sale continues!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Someone said 'enjoy the weeding'  . Congrats on this one , Jenny.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Jenny's a super nice person and a talented writer. I took a look at a sample a few days ago and enjoyed the rich imagery and her eye for detail so much that I bought the book and am in the process of reading it now. Highly recommended for people looking for a lush fantastical world with a twist. A bargain at 99 cents.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a note that The Goblin Market $.99 (£0.70 in the UK) sale will be ending on February 28. March 1, the price will go back up to $2.99.

Amazon and Amazon U.K.


----------



## ADCole (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations on your wedding! I read the introduction from the sample and immediately bought your book. Can't wait to keep reading. If you haven't already, you should do really well with this. The writing is great quality and the story just draws you in. Gonna go get me a bowl of strawberries, now, and delve into _The Goblin Market_! 

Abby


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for the congrats, and for diving into The Goblin Market, Abby! I hope you enjoy it. I am currently working on the sequel and hope to get it out by summer. *fingers crossed!!*


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wanted to post an update... The Goblin Market now has 8 five star reviews, and 1 four star. The $.99 sale is over, but at $2.99 it's still cheaper than a tall caramel mocha at Starbucks.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats on the runaway success of The Goblin Market - the title alone almost makes it a seller without doing anything else.  Now, please stop comparing it to various coffees because it's 1am here and I am getting urges to have one 

Well done though - you worked 150% overload last month and it's clear the results are showing.  Wish I had your stamina


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazon slashed the price of The Goblin Market back down to $.99 since it wasn't updated on Sony or iBooks, so I'm just going to go with it. 

It now has ten five star reviews and one four star review on Amazon.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

The Goblin Market $.99 sale is still going strong. In fact, I'll even give away five free copies to the first five folks to send me a personal message here on KB and tell me who their favorite fantasy author is.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

The Goblin Market now has 10 five-star reviews and 2 four-star reviews! It's also still just $.99!


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

This looks excellent, Jenny. I'm looking forward to reading the book! Congrats on the success!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

LDHesler said:


> This looks excellent, Jenny. I'm looking forward to reading the book! Congrats on the success!


Thanks, LD! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## bobdev (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats on the wedding!

I've downloaded the sample and will give it a read today.  :^)

Robert


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

bobdev said:


> Congrats on the wedding!
> 
> I've downloaded the sample and will give it a read today. :^)
> 
> Robert


Thanks, Robert. THe wedding was wonderful!

I hope you enjoy the sample.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

The Goblin Market is currently hanging on in 3 Amazon Top 100 lists: Kindle Fantasy Books, Teen Fantasy Books and Fantasy Books. It's also still on sale for just $.99. If you like dark fantasy, check it out!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

With the upcoming sequel to The Goblin Market coming out this summer, now would be an excellent time to check it out. Just $.99!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

The Goblin Market is not only still on sale for just $.99, but now contains bonus content! Check out the exciting first chapter of the upcoming sequel, Jack in the Green.

Amazon and Amazon UK.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I wanted to add a quick note that I've started podcasting the sequel to The Goblin Market, which is titled Jack in the Green, and will be available as a free episodic audio podcast right here on my website:

http://jennybeans.net/2011/05/12/jack-in-the-green-episode-one/


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Always on sale for just $.99 and if you're checking out the free podcast for the sequel before the ebook goes on sale at the end of June, episode 2 is now live!

http://jennybeans.net/2011/05/19/jack-in-the-green-episode-two/


----------

